

Nintendo of America Hires Bowser as New VP of Sales - kosei
http://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20150520005475/en/Nintendo-America-Hires-Bowser-VP-Sales

======
pinewurst
I had to click on this to see if this was a game character or a person.

~~~
moepstar
Haha, same here - although i already suspected that he'd be a real person.

 _Effective today, Doug Bowser (no relation to the King Koopa and Mario’s
longtime nemesis) will oversee a variety of sales-related functions, including
Sales, In-store Merchandising, Retail Strategy and Retail Marketing_

